# Fantasy novel



## MarkHockley (May 17, 2007)

*Hi everyone. I thought I'd take this opportunity to tell you all about my new novel (it's available on Amazon etc.) **I hope it will be something that may interest you. Thanks for taking the time to read this and if anyone wants to ask me anything about the book, please do! *​ 


*THE **MAGIC LANDS*

*By Mark Hockley*​ 

Tom Lewis.
Jack Barton.
Two boys about to embark on a journey that will take them toward adulthood, a change embracing both enlightenment and loss. Two boys who will discover a place apart from the world we know, a realm where dreams and reality seem to interweave and deception is at the heart of everything.

Ira.
An old man who has travelled further than can be possibly imagined. A man who must send his only son on a quest that may very well lead to death, or perhaps things worse than death. 

Mo.
To the boys he is a badger, an animal. But one capable of speech, capable of far more than they suspect. To Tom and Jack he is a mentor, a guide, but as their journey unfolds, they will discover that he holds the key to many mysteries and keeps hidden from them many secrets.

Dredger.
A warrior from the past, held in limbo for so long his mind may well have become unhinged. A man who holds duty above all things, but who carries a darkness within his soul that may be not only be his own undoing, but also bring down those who he has sworn to protect.

Lisa.
The girl of Tom’s dreams. Or his nightmares. Enigmatic, innocent and yet sensual. A paradox. 

Geheimnis.
A man who wears a mask. An enemy or an ally? A dangerous man, if indeed a man he is. 

A disparate band brought together to find a solution to a question asked at the dawn of time. To find a reason for both the darkness and the light. To find hope. But also to pay the price.
Here in these magic lands, friendship and loyalty are put to the test and corruption comes in many guises. Ultimately, truth can only be revealed through pain and forfeit.
It is a journey into the heart of darkness where nothing and no-one are what they seem and the rules are the logic of a dream.


----------



## Roy1 (May 28, 2007)

Mark, you shoul post a link to an extract.


----------



## MarkHockley (May 30, 2007)

Hi Roy,

Thanks for your reply. I'm posting a short extract here in a separate post. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Roy1 (May 31, 2007)

You didn't need that synopsis.
I got interested as it ended.


----------



## MarkHockley (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Roy. What I really need is some feedback on the novel, but hopefully that will slowly come in as people read it. I guess if things go well, the reaction will be good and that may create some positive word of mouth. 

Thanks again for taking an interest.

All the best.


----------

